
HP: Free 5x7 photo printing on the Tango Printer - dogweather
https://instantink.hpconnected.com/us/en/tango
======
dogweather
I'm struggling to find a real catch here. In a Nutshell:

* Only for the new Tango Smart Home Printer,

* when you sign up for an ink subscription (starting at $3/month for 50 prints that rollover up to 100),

* photos up to 5x7 printed from a phone or tablet do NOT count against the monthly plan pages.

Really fascinating marketing move. The printer costs $150. Definitely a higher
price than the average simple color printer. But it has interesting features
and design. I don't really see the downside. Am I missing something?

Sure, you can't print from a Linux computer (although Android is 100%
supported), etc. etc. But even for me, a techie, this seems like a cheap way
to print small photos. And then, the ones that I like best I'll print at a
larger size, up to 50 per month.

~~~
benj111
>I'm struggling to find a real catch here

Images depicted belong to HP. Images will be data mined.

More seriously. Maybe they hope to make it back with the glossy photo paper?
$3 / 50 prints already seems quite expensive, the marginal cost of some ink is
minimal, so for them it's better to give 'value' by giving more things, rather
than lowering the cost (just like that ever larger cup of coffee shop coffee).

